# GT #57: Phoenix Suns (38-18) @ Memphis Grizzlies (14-42) - 2/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Memphis Grizzlies (14-42) vs Phoenix Suns (38-18) * 

*When: Tuesday, 8EST/5PST 
TV: local (Yep, the ABC/ESPN/TNT tour is over..for now)*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF]Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Grizzlies Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Mike Conley [SG] Mike Miller [SF] Rudy Gay [PF] Hakim Warrick [C] Darko Milicic * 


* <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=GRIZZSTATS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/GRIZZSTATS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=PHXSTATS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/PHXSTATS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>*










*Suns have been placed on SEVERE*​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

how come we got the severe chance of losing?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kind of a joke. But you never know with this team.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We are horrible so I'm not expecting a win.

SHAQ needs to dominate Darko.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If this team drops this game... Forget it >_>

And to Diss: LOL @ your avatar.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

if we cant win this one there is something wrong.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Kind of a joke. But you never know with this team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


>


lol Not a reflection on the Grizz. Suns have lost to two 40 loss teams this season. I think to Minnesota 2 times. and Miami once.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah but you guys would have to really be on the ropes to lose to us. At least Miami has Wade.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Yeah but you guys would have to really be on the ropes to lose to us. At least Miami has Wade.


Trust the Suns fans. Our team has a way of mailing it in some games (especially against ones that are less than .500) that make you go :uhoh:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This games make me more nervous then playing against a top, winning opponent.

I'm SCARED!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

amare vs hakim warrick and darko..hopefully he plays with the fire like when he played against KG, if he does he'll drop 40.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amare will dominate...it's everyone else that needs to step up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No Miller. I wasn't sure if he was going to play before. But he wasn't on the report. Juan Carlso Navarro is in the lineup.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This should be even uglier without Miller. I've given up watching games from here on. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 28-23 after 1. Grizz hanging in there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 53-45 now with like 3 mins til halftime.

Grizz' Rudy Gay is lighting it up though. 20 pts right now.

Amare has 17 of his own right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 61-53 at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Someone needs to guard that little ****er Navarro. 3-6 from 3.

Rudy Gay too.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

aurite, back home so i get to watch the second half of this game. why didn't anybody tell me bout this site before!! haha


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We really need another 3 point shooter, when nash has the ball and going about his creative ways, he only has raja spotting up for three. Grant sucks at the 3's he just airballed a wide open 3. Never thought i'd say it but i hope we get brent barry


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa can hit it, but he and Bell aren't on the floor with Nash usually. But yeah, I agree.

Grizz are making a run. 73-68.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sick dunk by Amare...


but Navarro keeps hitting those ****ing 3's. Grizz within 2.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Someone needs to guard that little ****er Navarro. 3-6 from 3.
> 
> Rudy Gay too.


yeah..guy just hit back to back threes on us..****


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 90-82 with 2:15 left in the 3rd.

Nash is just going off. 17 pts, 11 assists so far. Had a couple of **** you 3's on the break this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 90-89 at the end 3. Grizz went on a 7-0 at the end there.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

these ****ers sure shoot a lot of 3's..were losing now..5 on amare..****!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. I know. Gay nailed one to take the lead. Then O foul.

T on Amare. 97-95 Grizz.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Kekai said:


> *these ****ers sure shoot a lot of 3's*..were losing now..5 on amare..****!


wow I laughed out loud at that :rofl2:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are 5-18 from 3. Grizz are 9-20.

tied 97-97. 8:23 left. official TO now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 103-97 as Hill hits it. Nash with a pretty scoop shot b efore.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell for 3. 2 in arow. Suns up 114-105 with 2:49 left.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> wow I laughed out loud at that :rofl2:


homie you guys have better 3 point shooters than we do..lol, i just got pissed at all the 3's raining, but now its our turn..raja dat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so shaq's not in? 

im not hating, but shaq doesn't look good out there with the suns.. he really hurts their offense. why does he even catch the ball at the top of the key anyways?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell again. He was 0-9 in shooting. Then hits 3, threes in a row. 

Suns lead 121-110 as Nash hits 2 FTs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> so shaq's not in?
> 
> im not hating, but shaq doesn't look good out there with the suns.. he really hurts their offense. why does he even catch the ball at the top of the key anyways?


Why would he be in? They'd just foul him. 

He played 24 mins. 13 pts (4-6) 11 rebs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Raja bell was deadly in this game. Came up with 3 clutch treys in the fourth. Thank you rah-rah


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 127, Grizzlies 113*

Nash 25 pts, 13 assists.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rudy with 36? damn


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmmm, Im really not impressed guys, we barely beat a DEPLETED grizzlies team... wasnt for bells HUGE shots at the end the game couldve easily gone the other way... Shaq played a good game nonetheless(he actually hit his free throws lol).


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare needs to get his head out of his *** and learn defense! How is it that the paint closed down when he went to the pine? The Suns locked down the Grizz and closed them out on a ridiculous run. He needs to at least try harder and that means not barely beating shaq back on defense but actually SPRINTING


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All Net said:


> Hmmm, Im really not impressed guys, we barely beat a DEPLETED grizzlies team... wasnt for bells HUGE shots at the end the game couldve easily gone the other way... Shaq played a good game nonetheless(he actually hit his free throws lol).


A lot of us were worried before the game. We've lost to other 40 loss teams before this trade. I'll take it. It's still gonna take some time ya know.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

How did Shaq look? Boxscore looks good, but doesn't mean he did anything special.

Did they finally give him some better post ups?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I saw shaq miss some easy layups (throw it down big man, throw it down!) but all in all he looked well. Had a nice alley-oop from Nash, and at least after he missed those layups he got the o-board and dunked it. He commands so much attention down in the post, and whenever the other team misses a shot, i trust shaq to grab the ball, with those big *** hands of his. Our interior defense seems better to me too, all because of the big guy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They tried it a few times. I think he got fouled each time. He had 3 dunks though. 1 off an alley oop from Nash


----------

